

What patent attorneys think startups should know about the new patent laws? - nickcronin
http://blog.expertbids.com/2011/11/17/ask-the-experts-what-should-business-owners-know-about-the-new-patent-law/

======
bediger
Three out of three patent attorneys consulted for this article Like the New
Patent Laws! Wow, they must be Grrrr-eat! Ask an IP lawyer, ask early, ask
often. This new law is good for lawyers, I see.

